# Taking dogs to Morocco



## suej (Feb 26, 2010)

We're thinking of taking a trip to Morocco and wonder if it's ok to take our little Rotty with us.. she has a pet passport but we understand that Morocco isn't part of the scheme. We would be returning via Spain and France.  Have any of you taken a pet with you to Morocco and if so did you have any problems while you were there or encounter any problems coming back to the UK with your pet?
Sue


----------



## runnach (Feb 26, 2010)

My hound has the passport too..Sue but my understanding and thats all it is as follows.

Re entry to France, Spain etc...I have no idea of the rules but worth checking.( I suspect a quarantine period if they can be bothered to check)

I roamed France Germany Italy Switzerland and France and not once was I challenged or spoke with any one re my hounds credentials.

If you attempt to re enter the UK, If the animal has left the passport scheme and it is documented ..for eg a stamp on your passport would raise a question  , then it needs to spend six months in a member state part of the scheme in 'quarantine' and then the normal re patriation rules apply i.e wormed and ticked not less than 24 hrs not more than 48 hours back into the UK.

On my travels the only people interested in where the hound had been was the British.

Channa


----------



## maingate (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Sue,

If I were you, I would give DEFRA a ring and ask the position regarding Morocco.

As far as I am aware, anywhere on the African continent will mean 6 month`s quarantine.


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

suej said:


> We're thinking of taking a trip to Morocco and wonder if it's ok to take our little Rotty with us..
> Sue




 flavour of the month down there is BBQ'd ratty  

 regards 
aj


----------



## runnach (Feb 26, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> As far as I am aware, anywhere on the African continent will mean 6 month`s quarantine.



Exactly my point.

Even if through lax attitude the animal finds its way to mainland Europe via the ineptitude of the Spanish particularly or French, First time Uk customs catch wind the animal has left the pet scheme and 6 months havent elasped the shizer will hit the fan.

It is for this reason alone I didnt venture as far as Slovakia etc on my travels.....
Hounds eh...cant help but love em 

Channa


----------



## suej (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys.. even your's AJ It was as I thought then.. not being able to bring her back in to this country for 6 months. Since we can't spare 6 months pootling around Europe at the mo we'll have to rethink plans as don't want to put our doglet in kennels for a month while we go to Morroco.  Hmm.. where to next then Hayfield, Millers dale, Scottish borders? Choices choices!!


----------



## maingate (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Sue,

Why not investigate kennels in Southern Spain. You could only put the dog in for the time you are in Morocco.

I am certain that there will be suitable kennels run by British expats in that part of Spain.


----------



## Hallii (Feb 27, 2010)

I have seen wild dogs in Morocco, they were howling and simply running around.

The local filling station manager said "mad dog" and pointed. I thought for a minute he recognised a mad dog Englishman, but no, he was pointing at the dogs, I then asked about "La Rage" in French and he confirmed that rabies is endemic in the wild dogs.

Later in the holiday I saw several of the dogs dead at the side of the road, whether from being hit or rabies I don't know, I didn't stop find out!

Hallii


----------

